# Soap Dishes



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I need three soap dishes. If I buy the ones in the dollar store they are ceramic and very very heavy and take up a lot of space which I don't have. IS there a thrifty - tightwad - substitute for soap dishes? Any ideas would be appreciated very much. Sapphira


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Washcloths! Folded in fours with the soap setting on top....may not look the best....but it does the job and is a really good substitute.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I dont know if this is thrifty but my parents have a oval 2 sided plastic thingie with suction cups on it. She sticks it on the ceramic backsplash of the sink and the soap sticks to the suction cups. Might save you some room if you could find one.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I have soap dishes in the bathrroom that are on the wall. Ceramic I guess and they are removable for washing them. Black ones came with the house. 39 years old and still good. I have seen small rubber like ones and plastic that set on the counter and big enough for a bar of soap.


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

aaronwesley94 said:


> Washcloths! Folded in fours with the soap setting on top....may not look the best....but it does the job and is a really good substitute.


 Or sponges work too. I'd also wander down to the thrift store and see what sort of soap dishes they have.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I use lovely crystal and glass ash trays for soap dishes. found them at the thrift store for next to nothing. ...Georgia.


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

nail brushes are a good soapdish. the soap doesnt sit in water, and the brush is always soapy when you need it. me, i just use liquid soap.


----------

